# stye/cyst? under eye



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

That needs a fine needle aspirate (take a few cells out with a needle)! I hope your Bailey is a calm dog, then you could have it done while she's awake. If not, she should be sedated with that being so close to the eye. Hopefully it's nothing scary, but if it needs to be removed, it should be removed ASAP so that it doesn't get a chance to grow.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

In humans, sties look a lot like that. Just a cyst in the tear duct or in an eyelash follicle most likely. I get a lot of cysts (unfortunately...just something I inherited from my dad...), and often the best treatment is a warm compress held against it for about 10 minutes four or five times a day. You may have trouble getting your dog to sit still for this, but it usually does help speed up the healing.

If the infection this time around is in the same spot, you might need to have the cyst removed at some point to keep it from recurring. But antibiotics should help him.

Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## potatoe (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you for the feedback! 

i spoke to the vet yesterday and there seems to have been a miscommunication. the vet prescribed me the antibiotic ointment to prevent it from growing while i make the decision about whether i want to get it surgically removed or not. i'm wondering if i should go ahead and get a second opinion or just go ahead with the removal. i was told that they can run some tests after they remove the cyst from his eye to determine what it was, but it would basically double the cost of the entire procedure. decisions decisions


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine had something that looked just like that and it went away on its own..if its not growing or bothering her I dont see the point in rushing in to get it removed. But thats just my opinion


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it filled with fluid? If so getting it aspirated would deflate it, no? My Willow has bumps that fill with fluid - but she's so much older. As long as they keep getting drained, they seem to go away after a while.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro had something similar but smaller not quite so close to the tear duct and the vet said she didn't know, maybe a bug bite and we should watch a bit. It didn't get bigger and went away. She said she didn't want to do the needle thing right away because he would have to be sedated as IowaGold said since it was close to his eye. Jaro's was more down his nose, definitely not right in the corner of his eye.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

IMO you should let the antiobiotics do their job and wait it out. Sometimes cysts keep coming back and need to surgically removed (based on my own experience). They are basically a small pocket with a lining inside the skin. If they keep coming back, the doctor needs to scape out the inside so that the cyst doesn't re-form. :yuck: 

But often they don't come back, and no surgical procedure is needed. In humans these days, cysts aren't generally operated on. These days they're treated with antibiotics mostly. Sometimes a small amount of a medication is injected. The medication removes the cystic lining. IF the cyst keeps coming back, you might want to visit a veterinary dermatologist for a second opinion on next steps.

Probably more about cysts than anyone wants to know! {At 61, I'm still getting 'em. Thanks, Dad!}


----------

